# Missbrauch bei Activision Blizzard: Wir müssen mehr Solidarität entwickeln



## Christian Fussy (13. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Missbrauch bei Activision Blizzard: Wir müssen mehr Solidarität entwickeln* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Missbrauch bei Activision Blizzard: Wir müssen mehr Solidarität entwickeln*


----------



## LostViking (13. August 2021)

Die Gaming-Medien könnten ja einfach aufhören über neue Spiele von Blizzard zu berichten... 
Oder vielleicht neben/unter jeden Artikel eine Textbox setzen der die Missstände anprangert.


----------



## hunterseyes (13. August 2021)

LostViking schrieb:


> Die Gaming-Medien könnten ja einfach aufhören über neue Spiele von Blizzard zu berichten...
> Oder vielleicht neben/unter jeden Artikel eine Textbox setzen der die Missstände anprangert.


Eine alte Regel lautet, man beißt nicht in die Hand, die einen Füttert.


----------



## Case39 (13. August 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Eine alte Regel lautet, man beißt nicht in die Hand, die einen Füttert.



Joar, ein Kommentar, der von einem der Akteure stammen könnte😉 
Ja dann PC Games, ein Boykott wäre eine passende Antwort auf diese Vorkommnise.
Oder nutzt ihr ihn nur um Leser anzulocken?


----------



## tvyly (13. August 2021)

Eine gute Kolumne. "Wir müssen mehr Solidarität entwickeln".  Stimmt, das gilt natürlich in allen erdenklichen Situationen, aber hier geht es nun erstmal nur um die Vorfälle/Zustände bei Activision-Blizzard, und nicht um irgendwelche Games, Gameplays oder Engines. Es geht um die "Menschen wie du und ich" die dort arbeiten (möchten) . Ich schüttel seit Wochen mit dem Kopf, dass in vielen Foren, in denen Schlagzeilen über Act-Blizz auftauchen recht schnell über technische Dinge geredet wird, das eigentliche Thema allerdings nicht mehr Bestandteil der Diskussion ist, bzw. nur arg oberflächlich, oder noch schlimmer: ins lächerliche gezogen oder ignoriert wird. Als Silvergamer Ü50 möchte ich diesen Rednern hiermit entweder die entsprechende Lebenserfahrung oder fehlende Empathie absprechen, evtl. beides. (Fast)  jeder wird zu dem Thema  schon eine Meinung haben, aber dann bitte auch beim Thema bleiben.
Mobbing, Sexismus, Diskriminierung... jedes einzelne für sich ist schon ein NoGo. Und das von einem Milliarden-Dollar-Umsatz-Konzern. Ich bin sicher nicht so blauäugig zu glauben, dass andere Firmen sauber sind. Außerdem wollte ich mit meinem Urteil eigentlich warten, bis der Fall vor Gericht abgeschlossen wird, da die Ami´s ja auch gerne viel Show machen. Aber die ganze Art und Weise wie der Konzern mit der Situation umgeht hat mich heute dazu gebracht, meinen Account zu löschen.
Die dürfen ihren Stall gerne OHNE MEINE Kohle ausmisten, dann komme ich sicher eines Tages zurück. Ich habe nicht viele Möglichkeiten meine Meinung A-B gegenüber auszudrücken, deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschieden, auf deren neue Titel zu verzichten. Die Welt ist voller Spiele, und Spiele sind nicht die Welt. Wir Menschen sind wichtig.


----------



## schokoeis (13. August 2021)

Mich interessiert vordergründig das Produkt. Wenn im Unternehmen schlechte Zustände herrschen wird auch das Produkt schlechter, also kaufe ich es nicht mehr. Solidarität würde bedeuten, die Prooukte trotzdem zu kaufen damit die Leute nicht entlassen werden. Falsches Signal an die Aktionäre und CEOs.


----------



## JohnGee (13. August 2021)

Schade, dass es solche Aufrufe und den Wunsch, Dinge zu ändern, nicht nach Würzburg in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## FeralKid (13. August 2021)

LostViking schrieb:


> Die Gaming-Medien könnten ja einfach aufhören über neue Spiele von Blizzard zu berichten...
> Oder vielleicht neben/unter jeden Artikel eine Textbox setzen der die Missstände anprangert.


ActivisionBlizzard ist aber das größte Gamingstudio der gesamten Branche und ausserdem dürfte man dann auch über andere ausbeuterische Studios und deren Games, wie bspw Ubisoft, Naughty Dog und Riot Games nicht mehr berichten. Ist auch nicht zielführend...


----------



## riesenwiesel (14. August 2021)

Solidarität sieht bei den Blizzard Fans so aus, dass man sich aus Solidarität zwei Minuten in WoW ausloggt und die Zwangspause effektiv dafür nutzt, sich für 40€ ein völlig überteuertes Remake eines 20 Jahre alten Spiels zu kaufen.
Wenn Bobby und seine Aktionäre dann in ein paar Wochen die Zahlen sehen, denken sie sich nur: "Alles cool, weiter so!"


----------



## EvilReFlex (14. August 2021)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was dieser "Skandal" war.


----------



## AgentDynamic (14. August 2021)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was dieser "Skandal" war.


"Macht korrumpiert, absolute  Macht korrumpiert absolut."
- Lord Acton

Das war der Skandal.
Wenn es keine dritte Instanz gibt (Vertrauensperson, Betriebsrat, Gewerkschaft etc.) oder, wie in diesem Fall, nur aus drei Affen besteht die nichts hören, nichts sehen und nichts sagen, dann können schonmal egozentrische Psychopathen als Vorgesetzte ihre Spielchen mit den Angestellten spielen.
Das passiert in 90% der größeren Unternehmen (unabhängig vom Geschlecht der Vorgesetzten) nur die wenigsten Angestellten trauen sich von ihren Rechten gebrauch zu machen.
Aber irgendwann fällt der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt.


----------



## EvilReFlex (14. August 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> "Macht korrumpiert, absolute  Macht korrumpiert absolut."
> - Lord Acton
> 
> Das war der Skandal.
> ...



Klingt für mich nach Standard und nach Frauen die sich mal wieder wichtig machen mussten.


----------



## AgentDynamic (14. August 2021)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach Standard und nach Frauen die sich mal wieder wichtig machen mussten.


Nein, da musste sich keiner wichtig machen, das ist ganz klar ein Versagen der Führung.

1. Standard sollte das definitiv nicht mehr sein, dafür gibt es Gesetze, die für ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes Machtverhältnis sorgen - auch in den USA, die gemeinhin eher Pro-Arbeitgeber urteilen.
2. Es waren letzten Endes nicht nur Frauen betroffen und selbst wenn:
Mobbing, egal in welcher Form, ist unprofessionell und kontraproduktiv für die Firma, vom moralisch verwerflichen Aspekt ganz zu schweigen.
3. Bei einem oder ein paar Betroffenen und ohne Beweise nur über Hören-Sagen könnte man vielleicht noch von einem reinen Machtkampf und Eifersucht bis Rufmord sprechen.
Hier ist die Beweislage jedoch sehr eindeutig und die Täter plus Weg-Gucker demontieren sich dank Social-Media selbst, demonstrieren ein eklatantes Verständnis von Menschenführung und egomanen Soziopathie.
4. Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das mehr als genügend Haifische in den blutigen Becken der oberen Etagen solcher Firmen umherschwimmen.
Angst um den Job und das Gesicht ihrer Untergebenen sind eine gute Tarnung.

Ja, in den letzten Jahren kam es häufiger zu Meldungen in der Art aus allen möglichen Branchen (meist mit Millionenumsätzen), nicht nur dank #Metoo.
Es war auch von Fällen zu lesen, wo das Bild nicht so eindeutig wie hier war, wo es um gezielte Diffamierungsaktionen Seitens der vermeintlichen Opfer ging (siehe Depp vs. Heart) oder einfach schlechte Kommunikation zwischen den Beteiligten.
Aber genau deswegen gibt es Gesetze, deswegen gibt es entsprechende Institutionen, deswegen gilt die Unschuld, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde.
Hier wurde das Gegenteil bewiesen und keine Frau hatte es nötig sich wichtig zu machen.


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2021)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach Standard und nach Frauen die sich mal wieder wichtig machen mussten.


oO

Wenn Du nicht mitbekommen hast, was da abging und dann mit einer solchen Aussage kommst, naja.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (14. August 2021)

Solange der Verbraucher das Verhalten nicht abstraft, wird sich nichts ändern. 
Es wird ein paar publicitygefällige Kündigungen geben, ein  oder zwei weitere öffentliche Entschuldigungen und eine außergerichtliche Einigung.
Der Verbraucher hat Mercedes und Volkswagen nicht abgestraft, er hat es es bei Ubisoft nicht getan, nicht bei der Deutschen Bank und er wird es auch hier nicht tun.
Und sobald der nächste Konzern mit einem Skandal daherkommt ist es sowieso wieder vergessen.


----------



## Nico69l1 (14. August 2021)

solidarität... pff. heißt auf deutsch: mehr hetze, mehr twitter shit storms, mehr mimimi, mehr empfindlichkeiten, mehr opferkult


----------



## ivans (14. August 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich Diablo 2 Resurrected nicht kaufen ... aaaaber der Author*in hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2021)

ivans schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich Diablo 2 Resurrected nicht kaufen ... aaaaber der Author*in hat mich überzeugt.


Das ist ja immer die Krux bei solchen Dingen:
1. Boykottiert man die Firma und deren Produkte und setzt damit ein Statement?
2. Kauft man dennoch die Produkte und sorgt so dafür, dass die Mitarbeiter dennoch ein Erfolgserlebnis haben und hoffentlich ihre Boni bekommen?

Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Es gibt für beide Seiten nachvollziehbare Argumente.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. August 2021)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Und sobald der nächste Konzern mit einem Skandal daherkommt ist es sowieso wieder vergessen.


Und nicht nur das. Sollte es denen gelingen weiterhin gefragte Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, sind die digitalen Koststürme der Vergangenheit,in aller Regel, belanglos.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das ist ja immer die Krux bei solchen Dingen:
> 1. Boykottiert man die Firma und deren Produkte und setzt damit ein Statement?
> 2. Kauft man dennoch die Produkte und sorgt so dafür, dass die Mitarbeiter dennoch ein Erfolgserlebnis haben und hoffentlich ihre Boni bekommen?
> 
> Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Es gibt für beide Seiten nachvollziehbare Argumente.



Das Ding ist halt, dass Bobby Kotick und Co. so oder so ihre Millionen-Boni bekommen. Völlig unerheblich, ob sich Diablo 2 am Ende 10 oder 11 Millionen Mal verkauft. Viel großflächiger lässt sich ein Boykott eh nicht realistisch organisieren, weil die meisten Otto-Normal-Käufer diesen ganzen Kram, der hier abgeht, gar nicht verfolgen.
Für den Groundfloor-Entwickler kann dieser Unterschied allerdings essentiell sein. Wenn eine Million mehr oder weniger verkaufte Exemplare über Boni und deren Höhe entscheidet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. August 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> 2. Mobbing, egal in welcher Form, ist unprofessionell und kontraproduktiv für die Firma, vom moralisch verwerflichen Aspekt ganz zu schweigen.


Und trotzdem üblicher "Standard" in allen größeren Unternehmen.
Und sei es nur ein Mitarbeiter der meint alles anders zu machen, Empfehlungen ignoriert und Vorschriften nicht einhält, der dann einen auf den Sack bekommt und sich "in seiner Welt" dann gemobbt fühlt.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> 3. ... demonstrieren ein eklatantes Verständnis von Menschenführung und egomanen Soziopathie.


Wenn du egomane Soziopathen aus Führungspositionen entfernen willst (wo ich vollkommen dafür wäre) würde es in weltweit vielen Betrieben in den Führungsriegen aber verdammt leer werden.
Abgesehen davon wird es nicht passieren, weil die Entscheidungen darüber idR von eben Solchen getroffen werden.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> 4. Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das mehr als genügend Haifische in den blutigen Becken der oberen Etagen solcher Firmen umherschwimmen.
> Angst um den Job und das Gesicht ihrer Untergebenen sind eine gute Tarnung.


Angst um ihre Untergebenen haben die als ehomanische Soziopathen ohnehin nicht, wenn sie etwas ganz schnell fallen lassen sind es eben diese.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt, dass Bobby Kotick und Co. so oder so ihre Millionen-Boni bekommen.


Das Argument "was kann ich als einzelner Mensch schon ausrichten" finde ich immer relativ schwach.
Klar reißt man alleine nichts, aber wenn alle dieses Mindset haben ändert sich nie was.

Man sollte sich hier einfach nach den eigenen Moralvorstellungen entscheiden.
Wenn man einfach nur Konsumieren will und Spaß beim Spielen will, finde ich das auch ok.
Für mich ist Diablo 4 auf jeden Fall etwas, das mich erst mal interessiert. Wenn es in etwa so wird wie erhofft, kaufe ich es auch.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (14. August 2021)

Nunja, Kotick gehört ja dieser bestimmten Gruppierung an, die auch das ganze Finanzwesen und die meisten der CEOs aller Pharmaunternehmen, Medien etc. stellen.

Runter gings mit Blizzard ja erst ab dem Zeitpunkt, als Kotick übernahm. Als Blizzard noch ein Unternehmen mit  "westlich-europäischen" Wurzeln war, zeichneten sie einen Hit nach dem anderen. Das ist unleugbarer Fakt.

Mit der Kultur der Vielfalt, Gleichheit aller und Toleranzkultur unter Herrschaft dieser einen Gruppierung, schaut Blizzard nun seinem unausweichlichem Ende entgegen. Viele Köche verderben den Brei.

Sie werden nun quasi Opfer ihrer eigenen Ideologie.


----------



## AgentDynamic (14. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und trotzdem üblicher "Standard" in allen größeren Unternehmen.
> Und sei es nur ein Mitarbeiter der meint alles anders zu machen, Empfehlungen ignoriert und Vorschriften nicht einhält, der dann einen auf den Sack bekommt und sich "in seiner Welt" dann gemobbt fühlt.



Sagen wir mal, es ist leider immer noch Alltag.
Es ist allerdings schon ein Unterschied, ob jemand fachlich oder disziplinarisch danebengreift, dafür gibt es dann offizielle Abmahnungen vom Arbeitgeber etc..
Und es ist mittlerweile auch klar geregelt, was wann als Mobbing gelten kann und was nicht.
Wenn ein Arbeitnehmer zum Chef zitiert wird, eine Standpauke erhält weil er Mist gebaut hat, kann dieser nicht einfach sagen, das dass ja Mobbing war und die ganze Firma verklagen. 
Da muss schon mehr kommen bzw. mehr passieren.
Andersherum gilt es natürlich auch für Arbeitgeber, wie es in den Wald hineinschalt...

Wer (Team)leitende Positionen inne hat wird, zumindest hier in Deutschland, auf entsprechendes Verhalten hingewiesen, Stichwort korrekte Menschenführung.
Sowohl in eigener Sache als auch als Beobachtung bei Mitarbeitern die sich daneben benehmen.
In den USA wird es vermutlich ähnliche Ansätze/Kurse für entsprechende Positionen geben.
Einer der ersten CEOs von Blizzard z.B. (Name entfallen, wurde auch in Artikeln erwähnt) hatte ja Mobber und Dergleichen konsequent rausgeschmissen, auch auf hohen Positionen.
Leider kommt sowas noch zu selten vor, obwohl die Gesetzgebung diesbezüglich schon recht deutlich ist.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn du egomane Soziopathen aus Führungspositionen entfernen willst (wo ich vollkommen dafür wäre) würde es in weltweit vielen Betrieben in den Führungsriegen aber verdammt leer werden.


Soziopathen sind eigentlich genau die Richtigen für den Job und daher am meisten Vertreten, das stimmt.
Um 24/7 sich einer riesigen Verantwortung zu stellen  und Menschen anzuleiten braucht es entsprechende "Alpha-Tiere", da gibt es kein Wenn und Aber, dat kann nicht jeder.
Aber Soziopath ist nicht gleich Soziopath, deswegen auch das egoman.
Manche Typen sehen halt nur sich und ihren Erfolg, sind bereit dafür über Leichen zu gehen und denken, sie könnten sich alles erlauben (schlechte Erziehung, haben immer alles gekriegt usw.).
Ergebnis = siehe den Skandal.
Es gibt freilich auch Soziopathen, die brutal ehrlich, konsequent und eiskalt in ihren Entscheidungen sind, die aber dennoch die Regeln verstehen und sehen, das ein gutes Arbeitsklima schneller zum Ziel führt.
Der Begriff ist leider etwas vorbelastet.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird es nicht passieren, weil die Entscheidungen darüber idR von eben Solchen getroffen werden.



Im Falle von Blizzard war das tatsächlich schon ein Skandal in einem Skandal.
Normalerweise gibt es immer entsprechende dritte Instanzen (Vertrauenspersonen, Betriebsrat usw.) die unabhängig von den Vorgesetzten als Anlaufstelle für Beschwerden und unprofessionelles Verhalten dienen, sofern die Vorgesetzten die vermeintlichen Täter sind.
Bei Blizzard war offenbar das Personalbüro dafür zuständig.
Welches aber genauso blind und/oder inkompetent bis korrupt war, wie die ekelhaften Herrschaften in den größeren Büros.
Es wurde verschwiegen und vertuscht und sogar die Opfer beschuldigt.
Sowas darf nicht passieren und ich hoffe, das es entsprechende Strafen dafür gibt.
Auch Chefs, Bosse und CEOs haben sich an Gesetze zu halten. 
Deswegen ermittelte ja auch  „California Department of Fair Employment and Housing” schlussendlich.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Angst um ihre Untergebenen haben die als ehomanische Soziopathen ohnehin nicht, wenn sie etwas ganz schnell fallen lassen sind es eben diese.



Stimmt, genau das meinte ich.
Formulierungsfehler meinerseits, sorry.
Die Mitarbeiter haben Angst um ihre Jobs, mit ein Grund warum sich solche Fälle immer so hinziehen oder erst so spät ans Licht kommen.
Das ist auch bei vielen MeToo-Prozessen zu beobachten, die schon viel viel eher hätten bekannt werden können, diese Kritik müssen sich die Opfer wohl gefallen lassen.
Die Gesetze und Regelungen, ja sogar die entsprechenden Behörden sind ja häufig schon vorhanden.
Nur keiner benutzt sie, oder weiß wen man ansprechen kann, ohne das die eigene Zukunft den Bach runtergeht.

Es wird nicht der letzte Fall von Missbrauch am Arbeitsplatz gewesen sein und überall da wo Menschen unterschiedlichsten Charakters miteinander arbeiten wird es immer wieder solche Vorfälle geben.
Man kann aber dafür sorgen, das diese "Spezialisten" es nicht ganz so leicht haben, wie bisher.
Das wird aber wohl noch ein paar Jahrzehnte dauern.


----------



## 1xok (14. August 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Toleranzkultur unter Herrschaft dieser einen Gruppierung,


Verstehst Du eigentlich selber, was Du schreibst? 

Der Niedergang hängt meines Erachtens mit der Übernahme durch Activision und der primären Fixierung auf den Shareholder Value zusammen. Da befindet sich Blizzard auch in bester Gesellschaft. Aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## AgentDynamic (14. August 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt, dass Bobby Kotick und Co. so oder so ihre Millionen-Boni bekommen. Völlig unerheblich, ob sich Diablo 2 am Ende 10 oder 11 Millionen Mal verkauft. Viel großflächiger lässt sich ein Boykott eh nicht realistisch organisieren, weil die meisten Otto-Normal-Käufer diesen ganzen Kram, der hier abgeht, gar nicht verfolgen.
> Für den Groundfloor-Entwickler kann dieser Unterschied allerdings essentiell sein. Wenn eine Million mehr oder weniger verkaufte Exemplare über Boni und deren Höhe entscheidet.



Das ist ein guter Punkt, wo ich hoffe, das sich dahingehend noch was ändert.
Denn man sieht das ja auch in anderen Branchen oder sogar (erst recht?) in der Politik so.
Die Leute mit großer Verantwortung kriegen dementsprechend Kohle.
Daran ist erstmal nichts auszusetzen, das spornt an, das fördert die Wirtschaft, viel Feind, viel Ehr.

Aber wehe es geht etwas schief oder irgendein eklatantes Fehlverhalten kommt an den Tag.
Erstmal wird alles soweit wie möglich vertuscht, es wird zumindest versucht.
Dann, wenn alles rauskommt, wird es klein geredet, die Schuld auf andere geschoben oder eigenes Versagen als Missverständnis hingestellt.
Als letzte große Heldentat wird dann der eigene Rücktritt angekündigt, so, als wenn man sich ja für die "Firma und die Angestellten" opfern würde und Verantwortung übernimmt.
Ja ne is klar.
Die finanziellen Schäfchen sind aber in jedem Fall im trockenen und es gibt diesbezüglich keine gravierenden Konsequenzen. 
Irgend so ein Comic-Fritze sagte mal:
"Mit großer Macht kommt große Verantwortung."
Bei Firmen wie Blizzard gilt: "Ich bin dann mal weg..." 

Die Mitarbeiter in den unteren Ebenen können das nicht so verschmerzen und nur dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.


----------



## AgentDynamic (14. August 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Mit der Kultur der Vielfalt, Gleichheit aller und Toleranzkultur unter Herrschaft dieser einen Gruppierung, schaut Blizzard nun seinem unausweichlichem Ende entgegen. Viele Köche verderben den Brei.
> 
> Sie werden nun quasi Opfer ihrer eigenen Ideologie.


 
Bitte spezifizieren sie.
Was hat das Eine, welches man in einer leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft durchaus kritisch sehen darf, mit dem Anderen zu tun?
Ansonsten Zustimmung, Activision hat vieles kaputt gemacht.
Es saßen ganz offensichtlich die falschen Leute an den falschen Stellen.
Das hat aber nichts mit "Vielfalt, Gleichheit, Toleranzkultur" zu tun, das ist nochmal wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Basileukum (14. August 2021)

"Die Berichte über Niedriglöhne , Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaften, Crunch, Missbrauch, Sexismus, Diskriminierung und Schikane sämtlicher Art wären als isolierte Einzelfälle betrachtet schon unheimlich."

Richtig, gibt es doch in jedem Wirtschaftsbereich. Wir müßten somit jede zweite Firma ins Feuer nehmen. Dann stellt sich die Frage wie, und die Antwort ist von den Bolschewiken auch gleich gegeben, wir gründen eine staatliche Behörde. "Ministerium für Gutheit am Arbeitsplatz" (das Copy Right hab ab jetzt ich drauf, nur so anbei  ). Daß das Problem aber die Verkommenheit und nicht die fehlende Regulierung ist, das erschließt sich auch jedem mit mehr als einer Gehirnzelle.

Und damit kommen wir beim Zustand unserer derzeitigen "westlichen" Gesellschaft an, die weiteren Fragen, welche sich da stellen, sind dann systemgefährdend. Somit wird es wohl beim moralinsauren Aufzeigen von Einzelfällen bleiben, bis der Laden sauber und frisch ausgekehrt wird. Und zwar nicht mit rosarot regenbogenfarbiger Zuckerwatte.


----------



## loud_noises (14. August 2021)

Ich sag euch was mein Beitrag dazu ist um solche Zustände zu bekämpfen:

Ich lass mir sowas einfach null gefallen. Ich wurde auch schon mal mit Security aus einer Arbeitsstelle hinausbegleitet, nur weil ich der narzisstischen Chefin die Meinung gesagt habe.
Das hat wohl vor mir noch niemand gemacht und sie fühlte sich so angegriffen das ich SOFORT raus musste und sie mich nie wieder sehen wollte.
Ich bin aber keineswegs beleidigend geworden. Habe ganz sachlich meine Meinung über die Zustände und Arbeitsbedingungen gesagt.


DESHALB:
Ja solche Dinge sind schlimm aber noch schlimmer ist das es so viele Knechte gibt die sich das alles gefallen lassen.

Meine Kollegen haben mehr gelästern und geschimpft als ich. Aber wenn dann der Vorgesetze vor ihnen steht trauen sie sich nichts zu sagen.

Das Problem sind klar auf der einen Seite die Narzissten und Soziopathen, die einen großen Vorteil in unserer Gesellschaft haben, auf der anderen Seite sind alle diese Leute das Problem, die sich das gefallen lassen.

Mich ekelt die Feigheit der Menschen so an.
Wenn sich nicht jeder solche scheiß Arbeitsbedingungen gefallen lassen würde, dann hätten die Bosse auch nicht so viel Macht und die Arbeitsbedingungen wären schon längst viel besser.

Der Sklave steckt anscheinend vielen tief in den Genen...


----------



## FalloutEffect (14. August 2021)

Letztendlich kann man versuchen die Meinung solcher Menschen wie Kotlick und Co zum Schweigen zu bringen, ändern wird man diese nicht. Es gibt sicher genug Menschen die das eine sagen und das andere denken, auch unter denen die meinen sie seien besonders tolerant und offen. Das ist alles Kalkül. Darüber sollte man sich mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## loud_noises (14. August 2021)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann man versuchen die Meinung solcher Menschen wie Kotlick und Co zum Schweigen zu bringen, ändern wird man diese nicht. Es gibt sicher genug Menschen die das eine sagen und das andere denken, auch unter denen die meinen sie seien besonders tolerant und offen. Das ist alles Kalkül. Darüber sollte man sich mehr Gedanken machen.



Niemals sollte eine Meinung zum Schweigen gebracht werden.

Wenn dann sollten diesen Menschen Grenzen gezeigt bekommen, Konsequenzen gezogen werden oder Macht genommen werden.

Aber Meinungen zum Schweigen bringen, das lassen wir doch bitte komplett weg.
Sowas gehört in eine Diktatur oder zum Faschismus.


----------



## Loosa (15. August 2021)

Ich habe jetzt mal aufgeräumt. Off-Topic ist schon doof. Aber Weltverschwörung und Co hat hier im Forum absolut nichts verloren und kommt sofort weg.

Hoffe ihr habt Verständnis, dass die zitierenden und contra-gebenden Beiträge () damit auch verschwunden sind.


----------



## King-Cobra (15. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal aufgeräumt. Off-Topic ist schon doof. Aber Weltverschwörung und Co hat hier im Forum absolut nichts verloren und kommt sofort weg.


Finde ich ja jetzt nicht so sonderlich nett. Immerhin hab ich über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht mein uraltes Passwort wieder zu finden, nur um meinen ALLERERSTEN Post hier zu verfassen. Du hast mir meinen Moment zerstört.  Schande über dich!

Edit:
Nur um es klarzustellen, ich war nicht der mit den Verschwörungstheorien! (Und ja, ich verzeihe dir ausnahmsweise, Loosa)


----------



## Himbeerjochen (15. August 2021)

Und ich dachte noch so...mach mal Screenshots, sonst glaubt das keiner. Und jetzt ist alles weg . Danke im positivem Sinne PCG-Mods


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (15. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal aufgeräumt. Off-Topic ist schon doof. Aber Weltverschwörung und Co hat hier im Forum absolut nichts verloren und kommt sofort weg.
> 
> Hoffe ihr habt Verständnis, dass die Zitierenden und Contra-Gebenden Beiträge damit auch verschwunden sind.


Ich seh das Problem darin, dass durch das Löschen der Beiträge unter Umständen Leute, die gewarnt hätten werden können, nun nicht mehr gewarnt werden.

Mein Ziel ist nämlich, Leid für eure Leser zu vermeiden.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (15. August 2021)

Sehr altruistisch von Dir, ich weiß das zu schätzen.


----------



## Loosa (15. August 2021)

Die Leute, die gewarnt werden sollten wurden gewarnt. 
Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema.




King-Cobra schrieb:


> Finde ich ja jetzt nicht so sonderlich nett. Immerhin hab ich über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht mein uraltes Passwort wieder zu finden, nur um meinen ALLERERSTEN Post hier zu verfassen. Du hast mir meinen Moment zerstört.  Schande über dich!


Um dein Rogue-Like Erscheinen hier im Forum tut es mir besonders Leid.
18 Jahre in den Schatten lauernd, bis der Moment zum Zuschlagen endlich erscheint.

Und dann kommt die Putzkraft mit Spüli. 

Immerhin, der Zähler ist ja wieder berichtigt... und vielleicht bleibt es ja nicht nur bei einem Beitrag.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist nämlich, Leid für eure Leser zu vermeiden.


Wenn das dein Ziel ist geb ich dir nen Tipp: lass deinen Account löschen, damit schützt du uns hier am besten vor "Leid"


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2021)

King-Cobra schrieb:


> Finde ich ja jetzt nicht so sonderlich nett. Immerhin hab ich über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht mein uraltes Passwort wieder zu finden, nur um meinen ALLERERSTEN Post hier zu verfassen. Du hast mir meinen Moment zerstört.  Schande über dich!
> 
> Edit:
> Nur um es klarzustellen, ich war nicht der mit den Verschwörungstheorien! (Und ja, ich verzeihe dir ausnahmsweise, Loosa)


Jetzt wo du es schon gefunden hast bist du herzlich eingeladen deinen Beitrags-Counter weiter fleißig zu füllen 

Willkommen in der Community


----------



## michinebel (15. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Ziel ist geb ich dir nen Tipp: lass deinen Account löschen, damit schützt du uns hier am besten vor "Leid"


Oh ja bei den ganzen Ergüssen hatte ich schon das Bedürfnis meinen Kopf auf die Tischplatte zu schlagen, dieses Leid bleibt mir zum Glück erspart.


----------



## lokokokode (15. August 2021)

HAHAHAHA, stellt mal paar Migranten in der Redaktion an, dann könnt ihr ruhig als Moralapostel auftreten! Ist immer wieder witzig XDXDXD

Dann schließt mal alle Werbe-Artikel zu WOW z.b. auf buffed was auch zu compute gehört, und dann kann man ja euch ernst nehmen 

XD 

oh man, das wort zum sonntag


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA, stellt mal paar Migranten in der Redaktion an, dann könnt ihr ruhig als Moralapostel auftreten! Ist immer wieder witzig XDXDXD
> 
> Dann schließt mal alle Werbe-Artikel zu WOW z.b. auf buffed was auch zu compute gehört, und dann kann man ja euch ernst nehmen
> 
> ...


Wenn dich hier alles so nervt kannst du ja gerne ne andere Community suchen 

Sogenannte Moralapostel wie du sie nennst sind mir jedenfalls 100x lieber als Polemiker und Meckerer


----------



## lokokokode (15. August 2021)

Man muss mit Kritik umgehen können. Außerdem sind es ja nicht mal Moralapostel..., da hast du meinen Kommentar nicht ganz verstanden. Sorry! Nächstes Mal benutze ich einfache Wörter


----------



## loud_noises (15. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn dich hier alles so nervt kannst du ja gerne ne andere Community suchen
> 
> Sogenannte Moralapostel wie du sie nennst sind mir jedenfalls 100x lieber als Polemiker und Meckerer



Naja alle drei ungefähr gleich nervig.
Wobei mir Meckerer sogar noch lieber sind wie Moralapostel.
Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Die Leute sollten allgemein weniger verurteilend und mehr objektiver unterwegs sein.
Besonders die, die Moderratorrechte haben.


----------



## gun661 (15. August 2021)

"'Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten' ist in vielerlei Hinsicht eine sinnvolle Faustregel"

Die Unschuldsvermutung ist nicht nur "in vielerlei Hinsicht eine sinnvolle Faustregel", sondern die Grundlage von Gewaltenteilung und Rechtsstaatlichkeit, i.d.R. verfassungsrechtlich verankert. Gewaltenteilung gehört zu den Prinzipien unserer Demokratie ( https://www.bundestag.de/parlament/aufgaben/rechtsgrundlagen/gewaltenteilung-246408 ). Diese Gewaltenteilung droht ausgehebelt zu werden, wenn "Soziale Medien" via Twitter und Boulevard-Presse sich anmaßen, die Rechtslage zu definieren, zu beurteilen und durchzusetzen.

"Wir möchten nicht einfach einen Schuldigen haben, wir möchten die Wahrheit haben."
Melzer, Nils: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjWA6i9nbKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Nils Melzer, UN-Sonderberichtserstatter über Folter & Julian Assange - Jung & Naiv: Folge 525, Minute 23:00

Die Gesellschaft ist komplexer als sie in Freund und Feind aufzuteilen. Wut und Emotionen helfen da eher weniger.

Die Ziele all der angeblich progressiven Maßnahmen würden wohl die meisten unterschreiben: Solidarität, Empathie, gegenseitige Verständigung, ein respektvolles Miteinander. Die Frage ist, ob man sie mit den gewählten Mitteln auch erreicht. 

Mittlerweile sollte sich allerdings leicht beobachten lassen, dass viele Maßnahmen leider sehr selbstwidersprüchlich ausfallen: Nein, Sexismus, Rassismus und Ausgrenzung werden nicht "gut", wenn die "Guten" damit die "Bösen" diskriminieren. Stichworte: "alter weißer Mann", "fragile/toxic Masculinity", etc. Eine solche gefährliche Ideologie kennt man sonst höchstens von Scientology oder der mittelalterlichen Kirche. Nein, diskriminierende "Anti-Diskriminierung" bewirkt keine gegenseitige Wertschätzung, sondern das exakte Gegenteil, vor allem, wenn man dabei die Prinzipien von Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Demokratie zu umgehen versucht.


----------



## Loosa (15. August 2021)

gun661 schrieb:


> "'Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten' ist in vielerlei Hinsicht eine sinnvolle Faustregel"
> 
> Die Unschuldsvermutung ist nicht nur "in vielerlei Hinsicht eine sinnvolle Faustregel", sondern die Grundlage von Gewaltenteilung und Rechtsstaatlichkeit, i.d.R. verfassungsrechtlich verankert.


Das sind wichtige Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft. 

Was man dabei aber nicht vergessen sollte, sie beziehen sich nur auf unser Rechtssystem. Eine Firma kann und muss nicht auf eine juristische Entscheidung warten. Wenn das Handeln von Personen geschäftsschädigend ist, selbst wenn nur potentiell, reicht das um zu handeln.

Bei Social Media wäre etwas mehr Gelassenheit sicher wünschenswert. Aber auch hier ist man an keine Unschuldsvermutung gebunden um Druck zu machen, oder seine Meinung vorzutragen.


----------



## gun661 (15. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das sind wichtige Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft.
> 
> Was man dabei aber nicht vergessen sollte, sie beziehen sich nur auf unser Rechtssystem. Eine Firma kann und muss nicht auf eine juristische Entscheidung warten. Wenn das Handeln von Personen geschäftsschädigend ist, selbst wenn nur potentiell, reicht das um zu handeln.
> 
> Bei Social Media wäre etwas mehr Gelassenheit sicher wünschenswert. Aber auch hier ist man an keine Unschuldsvermutung gebunden um Druck zu machen, oder seine Meinung vorzutragen.


Dass rechtliche Normen und grundlegende Vereinbarungungen über unser gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben gerne ignoriert werden, sobald sie als geschäftsschädigend wahrgenommen werden, ist dabei leider wohl keine Neuigkeit. Befremdlich finde ich es, wenn ein solches Vorgehen von Teilen der Öffentlichkeit auf Twitter und Co. gefordert, begrüßt und "mit schallendem Applaus" gefeiert wird.

Wer nur seine Meinung vorträgt, ist nicht an die Unschuldsvermutung gebunden. Problematisch wird dies allerdings, wenn über die sozialen Medien eine Dynamik entfaltet wird, welche dem Effekt eines juristischen Urteils sehr nahe kommt - etwa die Vernichtung einer Karriere auf Basis einer Anschuldigung. Insoweit hat man es hier (noch) mit einem sehr problematischen rechtsfreien Raum zu tun.

Ganz unabhängig von der Gebundenheit an Rechtsnormen: In was für einer Gesellschaft wollen wir leben? Hinter jeder Rechtsnorm stehen grundlegende Wertvorstellungen, Überzeugungen und Vereinbarungen darüber, wie wir miteinander umgehen. Überlässt man es der Twitter-Gemeinde und Boulevardpresse, ein Urteil über jemanden zu fällen, oder überlässt man dies den Institutionen und Menschen, nicht zuletzt Juristen, Anwälten und Richtern, die aufbauend auf eine jahrelange Ausbildung versuchen, dem jeweiligen Fall hoffentlich unabhängig und unvoreingenommen auf den Grund zu gehen?


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. August 2021)

gun661 schrieb:


> Dass rechtliche Normen und grundlegende Vereinbarungungen über unser gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben gerne ignoriert werden, sobald sie als geschäftsschädigend wahrgenommen werden, ist dabei leider wohl keine Neuigkeit. Befremdlich finde ich es, wenn ein solches Vorgehen von Teilen der Öffentlichkeit auf Twitter und Co. gefordert, begrüßt und "mit schallendem Applaus" gefeiert wird.
> 
> Wer nur seine Meinung vorträgt, ist nicht an die Unschuldsvermutung gebunden. Problematisch wird dies allerdings, wenn über die sozialen Medien eine Dynamik entfaltet wird, welche dem Effekt eines juristischen Urteils sehr nahe kommt - etwa die Vernichtung einer Karriere auf Basis einer Anschuldigung. Insoweit hat man es hier (noch) mit einem sehr problematischen rechtsfreien Raum zu tun.
> 
> Ganz unabhängig von der Gebundenheit an Rechtsnormen: In was für einer Gesellschaft wollen wir leben? Hinter jeder Rechtsnorm stehen grundlegende Wertvorstellungen, Überzeugungen und Vereinbarungen darüber, wie wir miteinander umgehen. Überlässt man es der Twitter-Gemeinde und Boulevardpresse, ein Urteil über jemanden zu fällen, oder überlässt man dies den Institutionen und Menschen, nicht zuletzt Juristen, Anwälten und Richtern, die aufbauend auf eine jahrelange Ausbildung versuchen, dem jeweiligen Fall hoffentlich unabhängig und unvoreingenommen auf den Grund zu gehen?


Schade, dass man nur ein Like geben kann.

Der Internetmob schickt sich an, unser westliches freiheitliches Rechts- und Wertesystem ins Mittelalter zurück zu befördern.

Und meint dabei noch, sie seien die "Guten". Die Medien unterstützen das zu allem Überfluss teilweise auch noch und bieten solchen Hetzern eine Bühne.

Nur noch zum Kotzen, was mittlerweile so abgeht.


----------



## Loosa (16. August 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Der Internetmob schickt sich an, unser westliches freiheitliches Rechts- und Wertesystem ins Mittelalter zurück zu befördern.


In diesem Fall ist es aber umgekehrt, oder? Das Internet hilft dabei, dass Misstände nicht einfach unter den Firmentisch gekehrt werden. Außerdem dürften die Konsequenzen bei Activision Blizzard eher mit dem Staat Kalifornien zu tun haben, der sie verklagt.
Ein bisschen Stühlerücken war offensichtlich deren einfachste "Lösung".

Da muss man nicht bis in's Mittelalter. Firmenpolitik des letzten Jahrhunderts ist auch nicht sonderlich erstrebenswert. Jedenfalls nicht für Angestellte.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. August 2021)

Ich meinte auch nicht speziell diesen Fall.

Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf die davor, wo allgemein über die Auswirkungen von Shitstorms und Co. geschrieben wurde.

Doch selbst im Falle von Blizz würde ich mich vorerst noch etwas zurück halten auch wenn die bekannten Indizien schon auf herbe Defizite im Management und Unternehmenskultur hindeuten.


----------



## FeralKid (25. August 2021)

Hauptsache die Spiele sind top!


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Spiele sind top!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2021)

Nehmen wir es einfach mal als Joke hin.
Davon ab sind die Spiele häufig halt ebenfalls nicht mehr top.

Es gibt neue Entwicklungen:
https://kotaku.com/california-accuses-activision-blizzard-of-shredding-abu-1847550659


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Entwicklungen:
> https://kotaku.com/california-accuses-activision-blizzard-of-shredding-abu-1847550659











						Activision Blizzard: Publisher soll offenbar Beweise vernichtet haben
					

Kalifornien hat die Klage gegen Activision erweitert. Der Publisher soll Beweise vernichtet und sich in die Ermittlungen eingemischt haben.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...


Auch wenn er es nicht so gemeint haben sollte.
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Würden die in Zukunft mit dem "musst have" Hype-Titel um die Ecke kommen, wären die Vorkommnisse beinahe Gegenstandslos - zumindest was die verkauften Einheiten betrifft.
Juristisch steht das Ganze auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Würden die in Zukunft mit dem "musst have" Hype-Titel um die Ecke kommen, wären die Vorkommnisse beinahe Gegenstandslos -


Mit Overwatch 2 und Diablo 4 gibt da schon Potential.

Ansonsten ist die Frage, wie glaubhaft die "Säuberung" vonstatten geht und ob mit dem Abgang vieler Mitarbeiter die Lücken mit Leuten aufgefüllt werden, die die Spiele künstlerisch im selben Stil weiterentwickeln können oder deren Spiele ab jetzt deutlich in der Qualität abnehmen werden ...

... und ja, wenn man sich das vornimmt, könnte man ActiBlizz durchaus boykottieren, auch wenn da Spieleperlen produziert würden.


----------

